# General > Business >  Geeks n Freaks Relay for Life Deals

## alanatkie

Hi Folks,
As part of our fundraising events for Relay 4 Life we are offering the following services to members of the public. Get a great deal and give to a worthy cause at the same time. Thanks for taking the time to look.

----------

